# New GH1440W lathe from Modern Tool - Canada



## johnnyc14 (Mar 2, 2019)

I've been thinking about buying a new lathe before I retire and had my eye on the Precision Matthews HD1440. I was waiting for the Canadian dollar to recover from it's current weak position but with retirement coming in June and our dollar still in the toilet i made the purchase from a very reputable machinery distributor in Canada, Modern Tools. Comparing the GH1440W to the HD1440 it appears the 2 machines are very similar and Jet also sells a GH1440W model that looks the same. Comparing prices between Modern and PM, the GH1440W was actually a little less money for me when considering the exchange rate and shipping. Modern's delivery specialist placed the new machine gently on my garage
floor on Wednesday. I took a couple of dàys off work to get it up and running. I'll add more posts here as I learn more about this machine.


----------



## f350ca (Mar 2, 2019)

Congratulations !
I bought a mill from them when I lived out there. Great people to deal with. 10 or so years later I'd moved east and wanted a riser. Called them up, they still had my account and knew the part I needed and had the best price I could find. Said they could get it right away but had a container coming from Taiwan in a couple of weeks if I could wait. It came into their Calgary store, I get a call, they're shipping some stuff to their Ontario store and could put it on the truck if I could wait, sure. It gets to London, a guy calls, he's coming to a trade show in Ottawa and can bring it there if I can meet him at his hotel. SURE. In the end they got the riser within 50 miles of my house from Taiwan at no cost. That in my mind is customer service.

Greg


----------



## johnnyc14 (Mar 2, 2019)

Thanks Greg, thats similar to my experience. I went to an open house at Modern in Calgary, sponsored by a local metal working forum group. I was talking to their sales rep and thinking that unloading a 3000 lb lathe from my trailer in winter would be no fun at all. When I mentioned that to him he said "delivery to your shop is always free". I told him I live 350 km away. He responded "no problem, our truck goes near your place every week". The fact that the price was less than I would pay to bring a similar machine in from the States sold me. The delivery guy had it wrapped in moving pad blankets and used a truck mounted crane to lift it. He made the whole thing look easy and routine, which it is for him. This is a baby lathe compared to most he moves. Sat it on my garage floor with not one drop of sweat from either of us.


----------



## Skierdude (Mar 2, 2019)

That’s a great looking lathe. You’re headed for a nice time in retirement. 
I bought a 12 x 36 Taiwanese lathe here in New Zealand a year or so ago, getting my shop ready for retirement ( a couple of years away) but I’ve so much fun already. I just need more time to spend in the shop. 
Enjoy!


----------

